# Back Width Exercises



## Incognegro (Nov 7, 2005)

I am assuming this is alot of pulldown exercises involving lats, with a variety of handles, etc.

Would like some suggestions as to some exercises. Here is a sample back routine from my journal

Date: 11/01/2005

Back Session

STRETCHED

Deads (Finally used BB)

1x10 @ 115
1x12 @ 135
1x12 @ 155 PB

Could've done more!

Bent Over Rows

1x10 @ 80
2x10 @ 90

Low Cable Rows

3x10 @ 85

Lat Pulldowns (Behind Neck)

3x7 @ 100

Hypers

3x10 @ Bodyweight plus 25

Abs:

Hangin Knee Raises (Separate)

3x20 at 10 sec rest

STRETCHED

Grade/Effort: A

Comments: A for PB on deads and being able to do the same weight on all my back exercises even after a week off. Finally used a BB for deads, and used one hand over, one hand undergrip. Felt good doing new level of deads. Could have done more. Solid session. Also doing 1 min rest intervals cept for abs.
J



______________________________________
My Journal, Please Comment!

Kut Foh Lyfe Son

First choice lvl3 is the shizzle
Incognegro is online now   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
Incognegro
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Incognegro
Send email to Incognegro
Find More Posts by Incognegro
Add Incognegro to Your Buddy List
Old 11-01-2005, 11:05 PM 	  #53
CowPimp
Fueled by Testosterone
Elite Member

CowPimp's Avatar

Join Date: Jan 2004
Location: Silver Spring, MD
Posts: 5,950
Member's Photo Gallery

Send a message via ICQ to CowPimp Send a message via AIM to CowPimp

Good job on the deadlift record. Deadlifts are going to add slabs of muscle all over if you stick with them!



______________________________________
The only time it's bad to feel the burn is when you're peeing...

My Dinosaur Training Journal

MySpace
CowPimp is offline Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
CowPimp
View Public Profile
Send a private message to CowPimp
Send email to CowPimp
Find More Posts by CowPimp
Add CowPimp to Your Buddy List
Old 11-02-2005, 06:41 AM 	  #54
Incognegro
SFR Bike Crew

Incognegro's Avatar

Join Date: Aug 2005
Location: South FL
Posts: 127
Member's Photo Gallery


I hope so! I swear I could've added 20 lbs. on to that BB yesterday after the 155 set and repped that for 10. Felt good, going to try to start w/ 155, 165, and maybe max out on last set next week.

Shoulders today. Feels good to be back in the swing after not having power for 9 days. I got it back last night.


J



______________________________________
My Journal, Please Comment!

Kut Foh Lyfe Son

First choice lvl3 is the shizzle
Incognegro is online now   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
Incognegro
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Incognegro
Send email to Incognegro
Find More Posts by Incognegro
Add Incognegro to Your Buddy List
Old 11-03-2005, 07:58 AM 	  #55
Incognegro
SFR Bike Crew

Incognegro's Avatar

Join Date: Aug 2005
Location: South FL
Posts: 127
Member's Photo Gallery


Date: 11/03/2005 (For workout 11/02/2005)

Shoulders

Up-right rows (Smith)

1x8 @ 80 (Could???ve done 10)
1x8 @ 90
1x10 @ 100 PB

Shrugs (Smith)

1x12 @ 160
1x10 @ 190
1x8 @ 200 PB

Front Raises

3x12 @ 25 DB ea. Hand.

Side DB Raises

3x7 @ 20 DB ea. Hand.

Rear Delt Row- Cybex Machine

1x10 @ 120
1x8 @ 130
1x6 @ 150 PB

Abs: 3x 20 Slow Decline Situps (did w/ last 10 in set twisting up for obliques)

Grade/Effort: A++++

Comments: Several new PB. Enough said. Need more pressing, bigger movements in this workout.

Comments?

J


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 7, 2005)

You want to add width...Start out with your pull ups..widegrip.


If you can't do at least 3 sets at 8 reps do pulls downs.  Follow that up w/ close grip pulldown. 

Hit your weak point first


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 7, 2005)

haha yea was doing pullups and let them fall to the wayside. lol back to the grind.


J


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 8, 2005)

Deads, rows are all for back thickness. All pulldowns and chins are for back width


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

What they said!
Do you have a Gravitron machine @ your gym? (assissted pull-up machine)
That is how I started doing pull ups way back when...set the weight to be able to do sets of 10, then as get stronger, reduce the assisted weight..till u can do regular pull-ups....then you can start doin weighted pull ups after you can rep out.
Always stay wide. 

Also, kill the behind the neck pull-downs. Puts the rotator cuff in bad angle. Just do front pull-downs. Straight down. Don't lean back...
Gawd, I see so many people @ the gym leaning so far back..they are doing 'reverse' rows...
Again, WIDE grip. Pull thru the elbows and squeeze at the bottom. (try to squeeze your shoulder blades together) Return the bar under control..and reap the benefits of the 'negative' part of the lift...


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 8, 2005)

Back width exercises are really just referring to stimulating your lats.  So, variations of rows and pullups/chinups would be best.  Pulldowns and pullovers are good too.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

To my knowledge, rows are for back thickness, as Tough said.

My back WO is as follows: (more or less)

Dead lift -or- SLDL
Pull ups
rows
pull downs (for reps, different angle)
cable or machine rows (again for reps and different angle)

it's what works for me


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 8, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Back width exercises are really just referring to stimulating your lats. So, variations of rows and pullups/chinups would be best. Pulldowns and pullovers are good too.


I agree that rows work a variety of different muscles. But as you know I do DC Training which on one day calls for Chest, Shoulders, Triceps, Back width and back Thickness. 

*Back Thickness:*

Deadlifts
Rack Deads
Low pulley Rows
T-Bar Rows
Bent Over Rows

*Back width:*

Pullups
Chins
pulldowns (different grips)
Rack Chins


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks guys. 


So I need to stick w/ pullups and get rid of the behind the back pulldowns. 

Sounds like a plan.

I HATE PULL UPS. lol


J


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

just do them....they will grow on you....wait till you can do them...rep up...then when u can do weighted PU's...u will LUV  'em.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 8, 2005)

Incognegro said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> So I need to stick w/ pullups and get rid of the behind the back pulldowns.
> ...


 I used to hate them too. I found that yates rows and losing about 20 pounds of BF helped a ton (the second part is obvious but of course very true).


----------

